# ¿Cómo conecto un compresor de 12v a mi línea de 110vca?



## panchosama (Ago 2, 2007)

Hola a todos. 

Me gustaría saber cómo puedo conectar un compresor de esos que se utilizan para inflar neumáticos, pelotas, etc, a mi línea doméstica de 110v.

Funciona a 12v 10A, y utiliza conector para encendedor de coche. Me gustaría hacerlo algo "portátil" ya que, para empezar, no tengo coche donde conectarlo, jajajajaja, además lo voy a utilizar dentro de casa. 

He leído el mensaje de cómo conectar uno a una batería de motocicleta, pero mi caso, como ya decía, quiero hacerlo a la toma de pared de 110v. 

¿Qué necesito y cómo hago el "invento" para poder utilizarlo?

Un saludo a todos, y de antemano gracias por la ayuda


----------



## JV (Ago 2, 2007)

El "invento" ya esta inventado y se llama fuente de alimentacion. Mira en el foro de fuentes de alimentacion, vas a encontrar varios circuitos, te recomiendo uno del compañero shocky:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/fuente-regulada-potencia-3493/

Saludos..


----------



## Gabf (Ago 2, 2007)

usa una fuente de computadora de esas de 10 pesos


----------



## JV (Ago 2, 2007)

Buen detalle Gabf, se me paso por alto, una fuente de PC va a ser mas portatil que una lineal. Busca una que de mas de 10A en los 12V.

Saludos..


----------



## panchosama (Ago 2, 2007)

Hola, muchisimas gracias por las respuestas. Me han interesado bastante ambas, solo otra pregunta, ¿debo tener alguna precaución en especial con la fuente de pc? porque en el conector para encendedor de coche veo que trae su fusible de 10A, o a lo mejor la fuente de PC ya trae el suyo.

Un saludo.


----------



## JV (Ago 2, 2007)

Ya tienen un fusible interno, mientras no superes la corriente que indica la fuente esta todo bien.

Saludos..


----------



## elricki05 (Jul 8, 2008)

Las fuentes de poder de computadora traen proteccion contra cortos y sobrecargas, las precauciones que debes tomar son minimas, existen algunas fuentes  a las que vas a necesitar puentear un cable de activacion para el voltaje, es decir , tu las conectas y aprentemente  no funcionan, esto es por que necesitan recibir una senial de activacion.


----------



## JRWolf (Jul 9, 2008)

Hola, como te dicen los compañeros una fuente de PC te anda al pelo fijate q diga en la parte de 12V 10A o mas mientras sea mas no hay problema, tb como mensionan traen proteccion contra corto, y mas medidas de seguridad que una simpre fuente con un transformador un puente de diodos y un capacitor (fuentes comunes) que tb te serviria para tus necesidades pero te saldria lo mismo o mas caro ya que es mucha corriente.

Ahora viendo la fuente de PC si conseguis una de PC vieja las AT llevan una llave de encendido directo a la linea de 110/220V, mientras q las ATX se encienden por medio d elas mother (apart de q siempre esta encendida la parte de +5Vsb ), para encenderla lo unico q necesitas es conectar el cable VERDE con algun NEGRO (muchos dicen con el gris YO digo q no, repito YO en lo personal), tb recomiendan conectar alguna carga en las partes de 5 y/o 12V no eh encontrado problemas con esto, ya q la part de 12V tiene conectado el cooler.

Tendrias q conectar el cable amarillo +12V , y los negros mmm q podra ser mmm a masa o 0V. Por seguridad te conviene conectar 2 amarillos para +12V, y 2 negros para 0V, para evitar que se calienten los cables si realmente consume 10A. No te preocupes por dentro de la fuente todos los cables del mismo color estan conectados, si lo haces fuera no corres riegos.

Antes de comprarte una fuente fijate q te de la corriente necesaria en 12V ya q muchas fuentes de mucha potencia solo la tienen en la part de los 5V, y 12V se kedan chicas, las nuevas BIEN si tiene corriente en esta pero hace unos años daban como maximo 6 u 8A.

SAlu2 a to2.


----------

